
Show HN: Automatically Categorize Your History - Kesava1312
https://digital-brain.co/
======
Kesava1312
Hi there! Built this because it was super annoying going through so many tabs
and pages and pages of my history.

Please feel free to sign-up and we will email you with a link to the Chrome
Extension: [https://digital-brain.co/sign-up](https://digital-brain.co/sign-
up)

Here is the demo:[https://youtu.be/hLSRbT-IBOc](https://youtu.be/hLSRbT-IBOc)

Let me know what you think!

